

Postcard from Halden - naner
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1986002,00.html

======
Qz
I am 100% for this kind of system. Rehabilitation trumps punishment.

~~~
adamsmith
Of course. It's mostly a question of cost and scalability.

~~~
zck
They do save money by having a lower recidivism rate. I do wonder how much it
costs compared to other types of prisons.

------
Derferman
Sadly, such a system would never work in the United States. We have far too
many people already behind bars to make these types of prisons feasible. Our
incarceration rate is 756 per 100,000[1] citizens, the highest in the world.
Until we figure out how to put less people behind bars, our prison system will
always be a huge mess.

[1]: [http://blogs.wsj.com/law/2009/10/02/us-tops-in-world-
prison-...](http://blogs.wsj.com/law/2009/10/02/us-tops-in-world-prison-
population-ranking/tab/article/)

~~~
steveklabnik
It's not that hard to figure out. If we just got on that whole drug
decriminalization / legalization bit, we'd drastically reduce our prison
population.

------
tokenadult
It would be really interesting to look at some other sources comparing crime
and punishment in Norway and in other countries.

~~~
shawndumas
Especially one that contrasts immigration rates and sources.

------
ax0n
This makes me sick. There should be no room for human rights and comfort in a
place for those who unabashedly trampled the rights and lives of others.

Also, I think prison should be ONLY for those who unabashedly trampled the
rights and lives of others. There are a lot of people in prison these days
whom I don't believe belong there.

~~~
ramchip
> There should be no room for human rights and comfort in a place for those
> who unabashedly trampled the rights and lives of others.

Why is this? Aren't "human rights" rights that apply to all humans?

~~~
ax0n
I'd be okay stripping the title of "human" from rapists and murderers.

------
bkrausz

      1) Move to Norway
      2) Commit a crime
      3) Free room and board
      4) Bootstrap startup for next to nothing

~~~
kjbekkelund
You should've seen the minus points coming — committing a crime never
increases your karma. ;)

~~~
jonsen
Except there are crimes this community often thinks should not be considered
crimes.

 _If we just got on that whole drug decriminalization / legalization bit, we'd
drastically reduce our prison population_ in a comment on this thread, got 9
points right now.

~~~
steveklabnik
Not to mention copyright infringement, prostitution, assisted suicide, those
few sodomy laws that are still on the books, obscenity...

